# Gartenzaun oder Gitter im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem melde ich mich wieder einmal.
Schliesslich fängt nun die Teich-Saison an!   

Ich habe mittlerweile einen 15 Monate alten Sohn. Nun muss ich den Teich sichern, damit kein Unglück geschieht.

Was ist besser?
Einen Zaun mit evtl. Tor um den Teich zu bauen, oder ein Gitter in den Teich einzubauen?
Wer hat Erfahrungen gamacht?
Pro und Contra?

Beste Grüsse aus der sonnigen Schweiz wünscht Euch allen...

Rolando74


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2005)

hallo!

die gleiche ueberlegung hatte ich auch 
ich bau mir nun einen rangerzaun. das macht sich auf meinem grundstueck auch gut da so auch die abgrenzung /teich/blumengarten erfolgt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2005)

Rolando74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mittlerweile einen 15 Monate alten Sohn. Nun muss ich den Teich sichern, damit kein Unglück geschieht.
> 
> Was ist besser?
> Einen Zaun mit evtl. Tor um den Teich zu bauen, oder ein Gitter in den Teich einzubauen?
> ...



Hallo Rolando74,

Ich würde einen Zaun, grosszügig wenn möglich(damit das Teichumfeld nicht zu sehr gestört wird) und eine Tür einbauen. Das ist m.e. die beste Lösung, ein Gitter muss schon festeingebaut werden, wird aber immer Arger beim Teichputz , Pflanzen lichten oder sonstige Arbeiten im Teich stören.

@ laolamia,

Ein Rangerzaun wäre mir zu unsicher, denn kleine Kinder klettern gerne und der Zaun wäre leicht zu überwinden. Ich würde die sichere Option wählen und für die paar Jahre nicht so sehr schauen, obs nun zum Teich passt oder nicht! Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2005)

Hallo,
dieses Thema hatten wir ja schon mal...
Für deinen Teich würde ich einen Zaun bauen, denn ein Gitter ist bei größeren Teichen unpraktisch - hängt durch und die Kosten für eine ordentliche Konstruktion stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu einem Zaun.
Ich würde unauffälligen Maschendraht aufstellen und diesen beranken lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2005)

Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> dieses Thema hatten wir ja schon mal...


hab gesucht und nix gefunden, sorry!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2005)

Hallo Rolando!


Die eigenen Kinder kann man glaube ich viel besser für das Thema "Gefahren" erwärmen, wenn man keinen Zaun zieht und sie langsam aber stetig an das Thema heranführt.
Meine beiden Racker sind damit auch prima klar gekommen. Aufklärung hilft da meiner Meinung nach mehr als Verbote und Zäune. 
Gerade was verboten ist wird interessant und Zäune kann man prima überklettern....macht auch noch Spaß.
Ich wohne hier im Venedig des Nordens. Über 18 km Kanal quer durch die Stadt. in den letzten 30 Jahren ist hier kein Unfall passiert. Und einzäunen kann man das auch nicht.

Problematisch sind immer Nachbars Kinder  
Wenn Du einzäunen willst, mußt Du eine Maschenweite wählen, in die ein Kinderfuß nicht mehr hineinpasst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2005)

*Kleine Kinder ertrinken auch in 20cm tiefem Wasser!!!!*

Hi Rolando

Ich würde einen Zaun um den Teich bauen, denn ein Gitter knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche würde nicht dazu beitragen, dass Dein Junior nicht ertrinken kann! Kleinkinder können bereits bei einer Wssertiefe von unter 20 cm ertrinken, da sie in Panik geraten und die Orientierung verlieren und ganz einfach den Kopf nicht heben! Das kann Dir jeder Arzt und Eure Mütterberatungsschwester bestätigen.

Also bau auf alle Fälle einen Zaun um den Teich, auch wenn die Kosten höher sind, aber die Sicherheit geht bestimmt vor....

 :razz: Liebe Grüsse aus dem ebenfalls schönen Winterthur.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Rolando,

ich habe mich für ein Gitter entschieden, welches bei einem 15 Monate altem Kind jedoch in Höhe der Wasseroberfläche liegen sollte. Später kann man den Wasserstand erhöhen, 5cm reichen schon.

Weiter sollte das Gitter nicht grobmaschiger als 5cm sein, damit die Hände sich abstützen können und nicht gleich durchrutschen. Zu kleinmaschig bedeutet Nachteile bezüglich des Lichts im Teich.

Das Gitter muß aus Edelstahl sein und bei meinem Teich (4x2m) ist es einmal in der Mitte abgestützt. Die Kosten dürften deutlich höher sein als ein Holzzaun, dafür hast Du noch was vom Teich, nicht nur vom Zaun.

Die Sache muß nicht nur jetzt sicher sein sondern auch in 5 Jahren, wenn Kinder zu Besuch da sind und sich um den Teich drängen (bei uns gerade geschehen, 1 Kind lag auf dem Gittern, es ist nichts passiert.

Viele Grüße, Uwe 

[/img]


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Rolando
hast du schon etwas getan hinsichtlich Einzäunung/Gitter?
Mich würde interessieren, wie du es gelöst hast.
Ich hatte ja in den ersten 2 Jahren auch ein Gitter drauf (war aber nur `ne Baustahlmatte) und es hat mir optisch überhaupt nicht gefallen. Mittlerweile sind die Kinder größer und das Ding ist letztes Jahr rausgeflogen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Rolando,
ich kann mich nur Jens anschliessen. Meine beiden sind zwar schon "groß",jedoch haben wir in der Nachbarschaft 5 kleine Kiddies. Ich hab ne breite, gut zugewachsene Flachzone an zwei Seiten. An einer Seite gehts ca 1m tief zur Wasserfläche. Da sitzen sie mit Begeisterung und beobachten die __ Libellen und __ Molche. Verbote machen neugierig,wenn man einen Molch rausfängt und ihnen in die Hand gibt,ist die Neugier erstmal gestillt. Also bei mir kommt kein Zaun ran.
Grüßle, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt Edelstahlteichsicherungen bei der  www.wohn-gartenwelt.de
Die auch für Folienteiche geeignet sind und mit TÜV Abnahme.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## sandy23axel (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Gartenzaun oder Gitter im Teich?*



			
				Teichforum.info schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt Edelstahlteichsicherungen bei der  www.wohn-gartenwelt.de
> Die auch für Folienteiche geeignet sind und mit TÜV Abnahme.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
um mal ein Alt-Thema aufzugreifen...
gibt es zu sowas in der Art auch eine "Selbstbau-Möglichkeit"???
Irgendwas mit Baugittern oder ähnlichem. Scheint mir Kostenneutraler.
Habe einen Fertig-Teich (GFK) mit ca. 4.000 Liter Wasserinhalt

Weiß jemand was?

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Sascha


----------

